# Newhaven...........



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

............anyone else waiting to board today?

About 6 other vans here.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

nope - will be there 1st October though......  

have a good trip


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

We sail from Newhaven 28th Sept 11.00am Have a safe journey.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Nope we are already over here  
Just past Chorlet on the way to put de to place, in there tomorrow and night show overnight then down to vasles,
Misty and Mrs T who are now not France virgins but have a lot to learn
First learning ignore the sat nav   oops sorry to hijack your thread ;-) ;-)


----------

